# Oil pressure gauge problem



## Richie Cat (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, I'm working on a 66 GTO with ralley gauges. I've installed the correct sender and made sure the grounds are good. Here's the problem, when I turn on the ignition switch and the engine is not running the oil pressure gauge goes to 60 lbs. When the engine is running it shows the correct oil pressure, I have it paired up with a mechanical guage. When I turn on the headlights the gauge drops from 55 psi to 40. If I turn the dash brightness down to zero the pressure comes up or if I turn the dome light on with the headlights on it reads correct. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------

